# Revontuled



## Orp

Me gustaría saber que significa esta palabra en inglés,es muy importante para mí,ya que en el diccionario no sale ese término.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Edwin

Orp said:
			
		

> Me gustaría saber que significa esta palabra en inglés,es muy importante para mí,ya que en el diccionario no sale ese término.
> 
> Muchas gracias



Puedes dar una oración or más con la palabra. Sólo pude encontrar una respuesta usando Google, y eso parece alemán:



> ich mag Ecliptica und Silence am liebsten.
> Mein erstes SA Lied war Revontuled, also wunder dich nicht... *g*
> 
> Reckoning Night hab ich leider nicht.
> obtenido de http://www.elbenwaldforum.de/printthread.php?Board=OT_Musik&main=2051256&type=post



Además Google preguntaba si no debe ser  "Revontulet".


----------



## Orp

Yo sólo quiero saber el significado,aunque sea una palabra alemana.

Saludos.


----------



## lauranazario

Orp said:
			
		

> Yo sólo quiero saber el significado,aunque sea una palabra alemana.


Pues si quieres el significado de la palabra, transferiré esta consulta a nuestro foro de *Alemán*. De seguro te ayudarán allá.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Jana337

I am afraid you are on a wrong track. The word does not look German at all, and the link that Edwin found says that Revontuled is a song name, which can be just any language.
I would move it to the Other languages forum. It will be the Finnish word Revontulet misspelled IMHO.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Edwin said:
			
		

> Puedes dar una oración or más con la palabra. Sólo pude encontrar una respuesta usando Google, y eso parece alemán:
> 
> Además Google preguntaba si no debe ser  "Revontulet".



You shouldn't use Google here, because there were only 4 hits, as far as I tried it, and you can't judge things by getting 4 hits only. I'm sure it is, as Jana said, the Finnish word "Revontulet" (meaning: polar aurora).

By the way, Edwin, the text you proided is an ugly German forum slang one:



> i like Ecliptica and Silence best.
> My first nazi song was Revontuled, so don't wonder ... *g*
> 
> i'm afraid i haven't Reckoning Night.
> obtenido de http://www.elbenwaldforum.de/printt...51256&type=post


----------

